# Just returned from Devils Lake, ND



## Keystone (Sep 1, 2014)

Devils Lake, ND. Fished August 29th and 30th. Two day result was a full limit of Walleye, and 1 under on Northern Pike. Released allot of 14" to 16" Walleye and a ton of small Northerns.

Friday we had a cold front pass through. High winds. Huge rollers on the lake. At times they were rolling right across the Walleye Masters on the Warrior 2090 we were fishing out of! Boat Control was real important and Fishing with Pete Harsh it become very obvious as to why he is called Mr Tiller!


----------



## HANGEYE (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice catch. Looks like you had a good time. I've heard a lot about Devils Lake and plan on going myself. I'm just waiting for the hard water.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 2, 2014)

You want Jumbo Perch? Contact Zippy at "The Perch Patrol". His team will keep you on the Jumbo's all day.


----------



## HANGEYE (Sep 2, 2014)

Do they have a web site?


----------



## Keystone (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes they do.

https://www.perchpatrol.com/


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks like good times.


----------



## HANGEYE (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Keystone. I'll give them a look.


----------

